# 68' coppertone standard



## kasper (Sep 17, 2019)

Finally took some time to start cleaning 1 of the bikes in my collection. So I decided it was going to be one that I ride. Some i will some i wont. This 1968 standard was all original except the front tire, even the inner tubes were schwinn originals. There was heavy stickers and gunk I had to get off carefully. Still have some work left but heres the progress.


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 17, 2019)

Looks Great!!!


----------



## kasper (Sep 18, 2019)

Finished the bike up today and it came out great. It's no show stopper but a real clean rider and and I was extremely happy with the results on the wheels. The fork has its issues with paint and the gaurd is in great shape but the lettering is weak. Overall great project.


----------



## Landarts (Sep 19, 2019)

Looks real good!  Love the rich color of Coppertone.


----------



## kasper (Sep 19, 2019)

Landarts said:


> Looks real good!  Love the rich color of Coppertone.



Thanks for the compliments all


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 19, 2019)

What did you use to clean it?


----------



## kasper (Sep 19, 2019)

jrcarz said:


> What did you use to clean it?



The frame or the wheels or the nuts and bolts?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 19, 2019)

Love the drag slick and copper paint.


----------



## kasper (Sep 19, 2019)

If anyone has a set of 68 69 stingray pedals I need a set for this bike the pedals are broken. Thanks in advance -Thomas


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 20, 2019)

frame and wheels


----------



## kasper (Sep 20, 2019)

jrcarz said:


> frame and wheels



I used the 3m stage 1 compound on the frame and 0000 steel wool with chrome polish on the steel wool for the wheels. Keep in mind you have to have a light hand for both items when cleaning the objective is less is more. You dont want to compound the paint off you just want to very lightly compound the dirt and dullness out of the very top edge of the paint and same for the wheels dont push down hard when cleaning or you will create scratches. As for any bearings or crank parts or any parts with hard dried grease on them I use a toothbrush and gasoline to get the old dried grease off and then wipe with a rag and then use metal cleaner for example on the sprocket. I know not everyone will agree with the gasoline but it works great.


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 21, 2019)

Thanks for the info. Always good to hear different ways of cleaning up these bikes.


----------



## kasper (Sep 21, 2019)

jrcarz said:


> Thanks for the info. Always good to hear different ways of cleaning up these bikes.



No problem any other questions feel free to ask


----------



## Brian weitz (Oct 17, 2019)

I spy a 67’ chevelle lurking in background!


----------



## kasper (Oct 17, 2019)

Brian weitz said:


> I spy a 67’ chevelle lurking in background!



Sure do


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 17, 2019)

67/68 fenderless standard was my dream bike as a kid.  
A kid on the block had a violet one with the smoothy sparkle seat...
wanted that bad.
I got the crappy dept store fake stingray... poverty sux
wa-wa-waaaaaa...... : /


----------



## kasper (Oct 18, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> 67/68 fenderless standard was my dream bike as a kid.
> A kid on the block had a violet one with the smoothy sparkle seat...
> wanted that bad.
> I got the crappy dept store fake stingray... poverty sux
> wa-wa-waaaaaa...... : /



Same with my father he tells me he had to work for 2 summers just to buy a used orange raleigh chopper.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 5, 2020)

Killer.


----------

